# water ingress - chausson motor home



## barbieh

Just posted this on wrong forum! Trying again!

We have a 2009 Chausson Motorhome purchased April 2013. 
During the 12 month guarantee period we have had periods of water coming in from the sky light - in fact the window has been taken out and refitted by the dealer 2 times. 
Again after storms last weekend we had an appreciable amount of water coming in. We are beyond the basic guarantee period & after saying 'I don't know where to go next' the dealer has said if we purchase an new window (£500) they will fit it without charge. 

Seeing this has been a continuing problem do you think this is a fair offer? And what if this does not solve the problem - a different dealer has said he has never had problems with windows - only roof attachments - we have a satellite dome & solar panels 

Would appreciate MH owners views/ experiences 
Thanks


----------



## waspes

I think your dealer should be fixing it for free as it is an on going problem. 

Peter.


----------



## cabby

Does this happen while stationary, or only when moving. If the latter then you need one of those fiamma roof spoilers to stop the water sloshing around and over the lip of the skylight. Or have a new skylight that does not have ventilation and seals when closed.

cabby

Obviously if the former then it is up to the dealer to sort it out or approach the makers on your behalf to get it sorted.
Question; who is the dealer that sold it to you.


----------



## barbieh

Thank you for both replies.
It only seems to happen when stationary in heavy rainfall. If I am allowed to put the dealers' name, it is Pullingers in Essex/ Suffolk area. They do not seem to think it is any longer their problem.

PS Could I also thank forum member EJB who replied when I posted it on in 'Parts and Accessories'!!! by mistake - new to the posting malarky


----------



## jiwawa

If the window is open, then heavy rain can bounce on the roof and enter the motorhome. But if it's in its closed position then there should be no water ingress. 

I'd say the dealer should be responsible since he obviously haven't fixed a problem that was evident within the warranty period.


----------



## cabby

Yes you can put the dealers name, but you must not put anything about them unless, you state it is your opinion, or you have written proof of what you say. You can also tell the dealer you have posted about your problem and include a link to your post, to enable them to respond should they so wish. On here we do like to get both sides.

Have they accepted that there is a fault., well they must have. do they think that a new skylight will cure the fault. If so tell them that they should chase the makers chausson over this.

cabby


----------



## mikebeaches

Our Chausson - 2010 model - has a 5-year water ingress warranty. Not sure if it was the same for 2009 models? However, in order to maintain the warranty, Chausson requires the van to have had an approved habitation service and dealer damp check every year.

Is your van still within 5 years of first registration? Might be worth taking up with Chausson directly if all else fails.

Having said that, I believe it is the dealer you purchased the van from that has the responsibility to sort the problem out, just as others have stated. It was apparent during the guarantee they provided, and there were unsuccessful at fixing it - so still up to them to sort it out, in my opinion.

Mike


----------



## rayc

I wonder what Chris from Premier motor homes would suggest as the course of action if they had supplied the motorhome? They are a Chausson franchise.
In the case of the OP his dealership obviously believe the window to be faulty as they say a new one will fix the problem. This beggars the question of why it has not been changed during the previous attempts to fix the leak?


----------



## djp30

barbieh said:


> Seeing this has been a continuing problem do you think this is a fair offer? And what if this does not solve the problem - a different dealer has said he has never had problems with windows - only roof attachments - we have a satellite dome & solar panels
> 
> Would appreciate MH owners views/ experiences
> Thanks


No I don't think it is a fair offer & I'm inclined to agree with the different dealer.

It's highly possible that it is leaking through the outer skin of the roof elsewhere & running to the rooflight & so appearing that it is the rooflight that is the cause. Surely the dealer can't have botched the rooflight sealing twice?


----------



## Charisma

barbieh said:


> It only seems to happen when stationary in heavy rainfall.


Just a thought. Is the MH is parked at an angle or on a steep slope in a place where the wind direction could blow the water under the lid?

Assuming that it is a Heiki type rooflight, they are generally not airtight to allow for ventilation, but under normal circumstances do not leak. However, most have a deflector glued or screwed to the roof on the front edge to stop water getting in as described when travelling along.


----------



## rayc

Is it a Seitz/Heiki and if so can you identify it from the attached list? 
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Seitz/heki-rooflights/


----------



## coppo

What have they actually done, just bodged up with more sealant.

Surely it needs the roof light taking out completely, all sealant cleaned, area prepared and then re-fitted.

Paul.


----------

